# Toys in Obedience Classes?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I like classes, for the opportunity to train away from home, but ONLY if the trainer controls interactions. Maybe go and watch one before taking your dog? Assuming you can find a good reward-based trainer. The idea of a choke chain on a toy just give me the willies.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask to watch a class or two, and I definitely would not take her to a trainer that advocates choke collars etc for puppies! The very best puppy class I went to was very influenced by Dr Dunbar, but only allowed free play between carefully matched pairs or groups of puppies, and then only under close supervision. Much more time was given to teaching the puppies to relax in a room full of dogs and people - each puppy had a comfy bed beside the owners chair, and there were heaps of kongs, treats, chews and chew toys for them to choose from. Puppy heaven! My toys were the smallest in the class, and I spent the first couple of sessions sitting on the floor with them, until they had enough confidence to settle by themselves.

I would talk to the instructor, and ask to watch a class before booking in (go without your pup, of course). I would particularly  want to know how interactions between large and small breed pups were managed. I have been to classes where loose labradors created havoc - I am not convinced by the argument that pups need to learn to deal with dogs of all sizes, and can do this by playing with other puppies of all sizes - it is much safer for them to learn from careful adult dogs that already know the rules! It's possible she may even have enough clients with small dogs to run a special class!


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

Have you thought about coming down across the border? There is a place in Bellingham that is awesome. I take Hudson there and the trainer/instructor is great. There are big puppies and little puppies and no one gets hurt; the trainer is keeping his eye on them at all times and asking the owners to do this or that or whatever is necessary to keep the puppy under control. I can get you the contact information if you are interested.

Tammy


----------

